

Show HN: Vacancy. Interesting jobs for programmers - owainlewis
https://vacancy.io

======
sdernley
Agree with allowing browsing before signing up. Looks great though. Well done
and good luck!

~~~
owainlewis
Will definitely consider changing this. Currently it's very early stage so all
feedback is really useful. Currently working on gathering more jobs,
implementing better search and making good recommendations depending on a
programmers particular skills and interests. Thanks again for the feedback.
Really appreciate it. : )

~~~
sdernley
No problem. Good luck. I'm going to sign up at some point soon and will keep
my eye on it.

------
owainlewis
Still very early stages. Feedback very welcome : )

~~~
eglover
How about the ability to browse? I'm tired of signing up to all these new
sites only to find I'll never use them. I'd like to know what I'm getting
first.

~~~
owainlewis
Appreciate the feedback by the way. Thanks. : )

~~~
eglover
No problem. Thanks for the reply.

